# partial auriculectomy with sleeve resection



## s.greene.cpc (Feb 24, 2014)

partial auriculectomy perform with sleeve resection of external auditory canal. Is the sleeve resection included with the auriculectomy? or what code is appropriate for the sleeve resection?

Thanks, Sg


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Feb 25, 2014)

Structures removed include the sleeve area of the outer ear plus the middle ear. That is what the sleeve resection consists of. 
was it a complete amputation of the external ear? 
The physician removes the diseased external ear in entirety with a  surgical blade. The procedure is adopted when the whole external ear has  been invaded by a tissue lesion (such as an extensive carcinoma of the  external ear and auditory canal).
Can you redact the procedure in detail? 

Thanks


----------

